# Make small budget phones



## goodwill1

As a budget phone owner who’s not looking to spend more than $300 (or $400 at most) on a new device, it was with great interest that I saw the recent release of the Samsung Galaxy A23 5G. It has good specs for its price and it seems like it would be a very decent phone all around. So it was with great dismay that I noticed the overall size of the phone... 6.5 inches from top to bottom. Once again...

Is it just me, or is there a significant group of phone owners out there who want phones that actually fit into smaller pockets, don't fatigue the hands, and can be used with one hand when needed? I want a phone, not a tablet or a “phablet”!

When it comes to its S-series, Samsung releases a small version each year, along with a bigger sized “Pro” version, and an even bigger “Ultra” version. But when it comes to the A-series phones, almost every single one of them is *bigger than the S22 Ultra!* In the recent American A-series model lineup, this applies to the A02s, A03s, A12, A13 5G, A23 5G, A32 5G, and A42 5G, with only the A52 5G and A53 5G being *slightly* smaller at 6.3 inches. And the S21 FE is only slightly cheaper than the S22. Way above a budget price.

I can’t be the only one who wishes that there were *some* A-series budget phones whose sizes were similar to the 5.75 inch Galaxy S22, or at least under 6 inches from top to bottom. I was even considering the (6 inch) Pixel 6a until seeing the many reports of its overheating and network connectivity drop issues.

Just as a practical example, Samsung can make a Galaxy "A23s" 5G which can have the same Snapdragon 695 chip as the regular A23 5G. Just the overall phone size (and battery if necessary) will be smaller.

-----


----------



## MisterEd51

The smallest Samsung phone I could find is the S22 5G which has a 6.1 inch display. I have a S21 5G which has a 6.2 inch display. It is big enough to be used as a phone. Anything bigger I use my laptop or desktop.

If size is important then you might consider an older model the Samsung S10e which has a 5.8 inch display. You might be able to find one that is within your budget.


----------



## Cookiegal

I've edited your post as this site is not a platform for starting petitions or other types of mass soliciting of people to act on something. You're welcome to voice your opinion and/or ask for technical assistance with your phone or other device but kindly refrain from attempting to incite others to participate in some group action. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## goodwill1

MisterEd51 said:


> The smallest Samsung phone I could find is the S22 5G which has a 6.1 inch display. I have a S21 5G which has a 6.2 inch display. It is big enough to be used as a phone. Anything bigger I use my laptop or desktop.
> 
> If size is important then you might consider an older model the Samsung S10e which has a 5.8 inch display. You might be able to find one that is within your budget.


My whole point is that those are too expensive. There needs to be small A series phones.


Cookiegal said:


> I've edited your post as this site is not a platform for starting petitions or other types of mass soliciting of people to act on something. You're welcome to voice your opinion and/or ask for technical assistance with your phone or other device but kindly refrain from attempting to incite others to participate in some group action. Thanks for understanding.


Actually I don't understand. What's wrong with encouraging those who want small budget phones to request it from Samsung en masse? Are they doing something wrong?? Your use of the word "incite" is quite offensive.


----------



## Cookiegal

goodwill1 said:


> What's wrong with encouraging those who want small budget phones to request it from Samsung en masse?


Nothing provided it's not done here. This is a computer tech help site with community discussion forums that are provided as a courtesy for users' enjoyment while they're on the site. It is not meant as a platform for mass anything. The word "incite" doesn't always have a negative connotation but unfortunately with the way the news is these days that's what some people think of first. You can "incite" a group of people to donate to charity or to gather in support of something and various other ways that are positive.


----------



## valis

I've an S20 I love. Fits in my pocket and easily usable one handed. Before this, an S9, and prior there an S4. Solid machines that fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## goodwill1

valis said:


> I've an S20 I love. Fits in my pocket and easily usable one handed. Before this, an S9, and prior there an S4. Solid machines that fit my needs perfectly.


Please see the original post. Its point is that there should be budget A series small size phones for those who can't shell out $700-$800 for an S series phone.


----------



## MisterEd51

goodwill1 said:


> Please see the original post. Its point is that there should be budget A series small size phones for those who can't shell out $700-$800 for an S series phone.


There is nothing wrong with discussing the matter here. However, if you want to start a petition the place to do it is change.org.


----------



## valis

Refurb (which is what I got) range around 2 to 3 hundred. Again, I use things until they die, and hate paying money for something just to replace it next year when something bigger and better works. Heck, I drive an 02 Civic Si lol.

My phone, basically, fits my needs. Cheap(ish, at least...didnt like paying 250 for mine) but again; it fits MY needs. May not fit yours. My dad worked on Gemini and Apollo and has a burner cell he keeps in his glovebox and paid 20 bucks for, just reups the minutes annually. That fits HIS needs.

The important thing is to qualify yourself as to what you need. Lord knows there are enough options out there.


----------



## valis

Here ya go.


----------



## goodwill1

MisterEd51 said:


> There is nothing wrong with discussing the matter here. However, if you want to start a petition the place to do it is change.org.


Petition? Who mentioned a petition? Did you see a place for people to put their signature?


----------

